# Pouch Grip Thumb



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi guys.

Recently due to my work schedule I have only been shooting 1 or 2 days for the past few weeks.
Last week I shot for about 45 minutes then a couple of hours later I started shooting again but I was unable to grip the pouch with any strength in my thumb, I felt a strain in my wrist and my forearm so I stopped shooting there and then, believing I'd strained a tendon or a muscle in those areas. I'm shooting my new SPS with 1745 tubes on and I draw deeply but not too much so, I've shot heavier bands in the past and had no problems, so I'm a bit puzzled.

This week the exact same thing happened again. I'm starting to think that my pouch grip was a bad one to begin with and I've been reevaluating my technique. I also checked out a video a member posted on here about "trigger thumb" but I'm not sure if that's what I'm experiencing.

I've been looking for any youtube videos on pouch grip technique and Nathan of Flippinout has a good one where he recommends keeping your thumb straight, whereas I think I was gripping with the tip of my thumb which made my thumb bend at the joint.

Any tips on good grip form and if anyone has some warm up pointers?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd seriously consider shooting 2040s or 1842s. 1745s will mess up your thumb if you jump straight to them without your tendons getting used the pull for a few months.


----------



## rubber (Oct 20, 2012)

I do not know your age but around 35 years old parts begin to break down. Avoid using the tips of your fingers or your thumb. Use the middle phalanges or the proximal ones and perhaps the thenar.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Start with some rest from shooting. Let the inflamed areas rest. Ice it and some oral inflamatory. Folllow up with hand exercises. Squeezing clay ect. Do the pinching move with thumb in clay. Ease back in to shooting with lighter bands . The static non moving action with the tendon in shooting needs support with motion exercise. GOOD LUCK and good shooting.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Yup, better to go with light bands and still enjoy shooting with a thumb that can recover. I had to do that and shot BBs for three months. I found BBs can be a challenge and fun.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If your thumb hurts try shooting from between your index finger and middle finger. It only takes a short while and you will be used to the way it feels. It is actually a cleaner release than using your thumb I feel.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> If your thumb hurts try shooting from between your index finger and middle finger. It only takes a short while and you will be used to the way it feels. It is actually a cleaner release than using your thumb I feel.


I was just using this method again yesterday on a whim. It is a clean release.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> If your thumb hurts try shooting from between your index finger and middle finger. It only takes a short while and you will be used to the way it feels. It is actually a cleaner release than using your thumb I feel.


I was just using this method again yesterday on a whim. It is a clean release.
[/quote]
I think anyone that has a problem with releasing should give this a try. I feel it is much easier to master than the thumb release and cleaner.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wingshooter said:


> If your thumb hurts try shooting from between your index finger and middle finger. It only takes a short while and you will be used to the way it feels. It is actually a cleaner release than using your thumb I feel.


Thanks I wondered about holding my pouch differently with smaller ammo and short draw. I just tried Tob's Fist grip for large ammo and long draws. I am going to try this during lunch.. Thanks for sharing this, I always love trying new ways to do things.. especially if its an improvement to what I am currently doing

LGD


----------



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm gonna take a break from shooting for a short while. And I will try out the index/middle finger grip, thanks for the suggestion Wingshooter


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I used the between the finger release at the 2004 tournament to change point of impact and won the tournament with it. It is a great release and I do use it on occasion. -- Tex


----------

